# Realtors in winter



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

.....i am considering making a visit to Andalucia in winter (maybe January) to look at real estate and do some fact finding. Generally speaking, are realtors open for business at that time of the year? Do they work over the week-end?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neddie said:


> .....i am considering making a visit to Andalucia in winter (maybe January) to look at real estate and do some fact finding. Generally speaking, are realtors open for business at that time of the year? Do they work over the week-end?


yes they would be open all year

some even work Sundays 


(times are tough for property agents)

just don't expect them to answer e-mails any day of the week at any time of year :confused2:


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

If you want to spend money buying or renting properties, believe me real estate agents will only be too glad to do business with you. You wont come across a more eager bunch of people to absorb anything you want to spend and especially in January or February.

I would advise that you visit several areas and research and research anything you intend to buy e.g. is the area occupied and open for business all year round? How far is the nearest suitable airport? Can property be rented out all year round? Can I eventually sell the property if necessary? How much are the community fees? Will there be any extras e.g. subsidence or painting or swimming pool maintenance fund?

But, come, see and conquer.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

BUT be very wary of using their solicitor (abogado/a). The abogado should only represent YOU to prevent a conflict of interest and/or collusion.


----------



## TednBear (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Neddie,
I am new to here... We are just about to go to Malaga area to start looking for property. Have you had any luck over the past months with reliable realtors to contact regarding viewing properties in the Malaga/Granada/Almeira region.

Cheers
Jules


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> yes they would be open all year
> 
> some even work Sundays
> 
> ...


We always reply to e-mails within 24 hours!!!


----------



## TednBear (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Caz will see who we can find after we arrive.... Cheers Juleslane:


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

TednBear said:


> Thanks Caz will see who we can find after we arrive.... Cheers Juleslane:


You're welcome, I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## TednBear (Nov 29, 2012)

Really hope so, we are mentally prepared to invest as New Zealand we realise unfortunately is just not going to work its just too expensive. I have lived here all my life, and never thought we would say that, but its become unliveable with cost of living and low wages... and we dont want to live with a huge mortgage now we have just both turned 50.....ahahaa LOL !! My husband speaks Spanish fluently so it looks like Im going to have some fun !! I think it will be life changing time for us and we are looking forward to it.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

New Zealand is expensive. Before I moved here I used to look after the children of people from the New Zealand Military who were in the UK for training. The parents always used to say they couldn't believe how cheap the UK was compared to New Zealand.


----------



## TednBear (Nov 29, 2012)

I believe that for sure.......just a shame about the weather in the UK eh.. 
Right off to bed.....we are just in San Francisco at the moment booking our flights for Tuesday.. Night !!! and thanks.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello

we are visiting in February to look around and get an idea of the reality between what is on the internet and on the ground.

I have sent lots emails and had two people respond - Thanks Cazzy and one other. I have had loads of emails from the 

"great time to buy in spain.....golf club apartments for sale 30,000 euros" brigade but to be honest just delete. as this is not what we want.

We are lucky in so much as we will have the opportunity to rent for a bit before we buy our visit is to make sure we are happy with certain areas.
Best wishes


----------

